# Halloween poodle costume contest?



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knew where the Fur Raising Halloween Costume Contest ended up. I can't seem to find it, but for the sake of the picture page I'll post my entry here. My husband, Tutu and I had a great time putting it together. :-D


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is very clever. I love it!


----------



## Towandafox (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks! My brother always joked there should be a Dogniss and I thought why not Tutu. ?


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

That is so adorable, and very creative!


----------



## Charlygrl2 (Mar 30, 2014)

*cape cursaders*

hope I did this right!


----------

